# Belt Parkway



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Belt Parkway Construction

For anyone who's driven the Belt along Jamaica Bay in the past 2 weeks:

Big time construction project, replacing the Fresh Creek, Paerdegat, Mill Basin and Gerritson bridges, among others.

All have the bike path on top, all will have the bike lanes operational during construction, according to the information in the NYC Adobe document. All of these bridges get new bike/pedestrian lanes as well.

Construction plan is for completion in 2014'ish with landscaping till 2016.

Currently they are cutting down trees and it appears they will be installing temporary bridging alongside existing, while they demo and replace existing, thus lot's of construction and debris, so expect a mess and possible limited bike access for a bit.

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dot/downloads/pdf/beltpkwybrgs_eng.pdf

SB


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

the belt parkway from the direction of flatbush-> knapp st is closed @ plum beach and nobody is allowed to cross. I did that today not knowing and just turned back toward flatbush


----------



## daniell (Apr 12, 2002)

LOUISSSSS said:


> the belt parkway from the direction of flatbush-> knapp st is closed @ plum beach and nobody is allowed to cross. I did that today not knowing and just turned back toward flatbush


I went through Plum Beach several weeks ago. I was able to ride on the grass. Is that no longer the case?


----------



## merlinago (Jan 12, 2010)

same deal, grass access, it's not too bad... but hopefully they repair that.


----------

